# SS 15.08.20 - Norgard #5



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Per Norgard (1932 - )*

Symphony #5

1. Moderato - Allegro
2. Allegro feroci
3. Andante
4. Lento. Quasi una passacaglia
5. Allegro robusto
---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Another weekend is upon us and another symphony is up for your listening enjoyment. This weekend it's Danish composer Per Norgard's Fifth Symphony. I'm not real familiar with Norgard other than the other two symphonies we've had on the Saturday Symphony so I'm looking forward to giving this one a spin. I hope everyone else can join in this weekend.

I'll be listening to this one:




John Storgards/Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Fascinating choice this week! I'll listen to Storgard's Norgard too!


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

CnC Bartok said:


> Fascinating choice this week! I'll listen to Storgard's Norgard too!
> 
> View attachment 141392


.................My choice also


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I have Segerstam's recording.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

CnC Bartok said:


> Fascinating choice this week! I'll listen to Storgard's Norgard too!
> 
> View attachment 141392


Another vote for this version


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

I'll also take the Storgard down for a spin from my shelves.


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

I'll go with Leif Segerstam and the Danish National Radio Symphony - a recent purchase.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Per Nørgård: Symphony No. 5 (Leif Segerstam)

I'try this one


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

I'll be with Segerstam.


----------



## Simplicissimus (Feb 3, 2020)

Not finding this work on my streaming service, so I’ll be listening to Storgards/Oslo on Youtube. New composer for me and very happy to make his acquaintance.


----------

